# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Recommendation on ladder

## renov8or

Hi 
Are there any decent alternatives to an extendible step ladder like the Gorilla Mighty MM15 or Bailey BXS20. This type of ladder would be ideal as it would fit sideways in the boot of the car (better measure that!!) and gives me the benefit of a few heights from about 1.5m- 4m fully extended. I don't particularly need the trestles benefit as I would be more likely to buy a specific paint platform for that use. This is purely for DIY, not trade work - but I would buy industrial strength.  
A normal 6' ladder is a touch too long to fit in the boot of my car with the rear seat folded down as it can't fit under the rear parcel shelf and onto folded down back of seat without removing seat squab to allow the back rest to fold flatter. A shorter ladder is useless. Hence the attraction and extra benefits of the multi-purpose ladder. I realise these are a compromise to a specific ladder for the job, are heavy, and not good for comfort if standing on for a while due to narrow rungs. 
I had a carpenter do some work for me a few years back who had a similar ladder to the current Gorilla and Bailey, I used it a few times and loved it. I wanted to buy one for myself but he said he had not seen them in the shops since - bought at a tool shop a few years prior (could not see any brand label). It seemed lighter that the Gorilla and Bailey mentioned above, but sturdy and had the similar descent locking mechanism - the spring loaded U pin type, not the  latch type which I would have trouble trusting. I am not sure if it come apart like the others, may have been a more basic design - but ideal for what I need. It may have been welded also, most seem just pressed and riveted now. 
Any advice or suggestions? The Bailey and Gorilla are made in China, is there a local equivalent by a lesser known brand which is just as good/better/cheaper - or a ladder which fits my basic needs?  The Gorilla sells for $220 at a local tool shop, $249 in Bunnings - a bit more than I wanted to spend. I have looked in many shops but have not seen anything else which comes close to what I need. I came across this thread Transforma Ladder - Woodwork Forums which is critical of the Bailey, (and I love the YouTube video at the end of the thread about the cheap ladders with the flimsy catches).  
Thanks

----------


## shauck

I have the Gorilla. I hate working on ladders and so really wanted one I felt safe on. I love this ladder. It is so versatile and sturdy. Worth buying.

----------


## renov8or

Thanks for a vote for the Gorilla shauk.

----------


## jiggy

Ivé had one of the cheap ones from Bunnings, had it for about seven years. The only problem is that the rubber feet dont last very well and the aluminium section cuts through them , not a good look on polished floorboards and slippery as hell on tiles. Have you checked out Costco apparently they do a good multi ladder !

----------


## jatt

+2 for the gorilla...... I have 2 of them. 
Can use em on stairs and they fit diagonally in the back of a Mazda 121!!!!

----------


## renov8or

Thanks all. It would seem that the ladder the carpenter had that I used may have been an earlier version of the current Gorilla - hence why it seemed lighter and possibly welded. Doing a search on the internet I also discovered that the Gorilla we have here is also sold in America and the UK, I guess not surprising as it is made in China - I read that the patent on the ladder had run out????

----------


## shauck

> +2 for the gorilla...... I have 2 of them. 
> Can use em on stairs and they fit diagonally in the back of a Mazda 121!!!!

  I love that you can adjust each side independently to use on stairs or on a slope.

----------


## renov8or

I had a good play with one on display in Bunnings the other night .....I mean, what was the chance of a staff member being around, particularly at 8 o'clock at night and telling me I couldn't ;-)  I opened it up to all positions, found the spring loaded mechanism/pin  which locks the extension legs easy to use, but was a little concerned with the play in the locking pins at the top which did not give a solid opened feel - the distance between the front and back legs moved a bit, although reasonably firm once I stood on it. When opened up to full length as a single sided ladder against the high shelving (as you would if leaning against a house) the mid point at the pivot did have movement due to the play in the locking pins (larger dia pins may reduce this). I tried turning the ladder around but made little difference. Has this been a concern to anyone climbing high with this lack of solidness. This is where a double sided ladder which flips open to double its length may have its advantage.

----------


## shauck

I don't often open it up to a full single sided ladder. It may move a bit at the pins but it's still very sturdy and safe. I like that you can extend it enough so that when you climb back down off a single story roof, you can have plenty of ladder to grab onto as you climb on. I also have a long sliding single sided ladder and prefer this for greater heights.

----------


## r3nov8or

Hey Bro!  :Smilie:  
I think this is the Gorilla you guys are discussing? Gorilla Mighty 15 Multipurpose Ladder - Bunnings Warehouse 
Anyway, I have had this one for 10 years (identical mechanisms but it could be a different brand - will check). This is by far and away the most versitile ladder I have ever used and I have never felt unsafe on it throughout whole house renovations and extensions in every situation conceiveable. The ability to adjust it for all manner of heights, slopes and steps is outstanding. 
Friends and neighbours love it too (sometimes too much!). Only downside is that it is a bit heavy and so when I just need a simple A-frame ladder I grab a simple A-frame ladder

----------


## renov8or

Hey Bro  :Wink:  
I noticed your name the other day, I guess you would have been me if you had joined before me  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bloss

> Hey Bro!  
> I think this is the Gorilla you guys are discussing? Gorilla Mighty 15 Multipurpose Ladder - Bunnings Warehouse 
> Anyway, I have had this one for 10 years (identical mechanisms but it could be a different brand - will check). This is by far and away the most versitile ladder I have ever used and I have never felt unsafe on it throughout whole house renovations and extensions in every situation conceiveable. The ability to adjust it for all manner of heights, slopes and steps is outstanding. 
> Friends and neighbours love it too (sometimes too much!). Only downside is that it is a bit heavy and so when I just need a simple A-frame ladder I grab a simple A-frame ladder

   :What he said:   Had a couple for years and they are excellent - come down in price too, but quality seems the same. Some of the accessories are useful too GORILLA LADDERS - LADDER ACCESSORIES but I notice the one I use most is not on that site: the clip on step/ platform.

----------


## renov8or

Yes, I can imagine that as it would be more comfortable to stand on than the narrow rungs, particular when extended and only a single rung.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Hey Bro  
> I noticed your name the other day, I guess you would have been me if you had joined before me

   You may well be right there  :Smilie:  
Re the rungs being narrow, they can be uncomfortable in bare feet, but really shouldn't be doing ladder work in bare feet. Although the rungs are narrow, they are flat, which helps.

----------

